# Large, seemingly painful bean help?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If the owner is okay with you having other barn hands help you, I would definitely try. Leaving it could create problems for him if it hasn't already. If it really came down to it you can have a helper hold up a hind leg so he can't kick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

That bean has got to be removed!! If it hasn't already done damage to his penis or urinary tract it very well could. Rather than giving him Bute twitching him would be a better option. The poor fellow is experiencing some pain from the bean, thus the kicking out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure you can not legally call the vet and have him treated.

You can not call the vet and obligate someone else to a vet bill, correct.

But I do not see why you can not have the vet out to remove this bean at your expense.


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

When we clean sheaths and remove beans, we always give our boys 2-3 cc's of ACE. It calms them down and relaxes them so they aren't scared. After a few times of doing that, we are able to clean them without using it. But the first few times we do. It just minimizes the risk of us getting hurt and the horse being uncomfortable.


----------



## Onthespot (Jul 31, 2011)

You may have to remove the bean in portions. Also if you buy a sheath cleaner and can ace him, you can use the cleaning solution inside his sheath, as the solution will also loosen up the bean it will make it easier. Up to a week after bean removal he may be back and kidney sore. 
http://www.equusite.com/articles/health/healthSheathCleaning.shtml


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I've at least finally talked the BO into having our vet check things out (to make sure there isn't any damage done) when she comes for the Coggins. I want to, at least, consult the vet and see what she would recommend before I even try to remove it. We recently had sheath cleaner, but the man who sold it to us (he got rid of his horses) actually sold it to us rotten, so we threw it away. We do have Furozone (sp), would this also work? 

As for removing the bean in portions, I'm not sure; he kicks out when I push the skin back far enough to even begin to pick at it.  

Considering my inexperience (especially with beans this size), my gut tells me to talk to the vet before I mess with it again. I just don't want to make a crucial mistake with such a sensitive area.  

Otherwise,  *how often should we check for a bean/clean the sheath?* I know it shouldn't be done often to preserve natural bacteria (another gelding actually got infected because his handler cleaned his sheath too much -- about twice daily at most). The aforementioned barn mate and I had this discussion, and we figure that once a month would suffice without causing damage. Or is even that too much?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a friend who never checked her gelding for beans. Then one time after I rode him he dropped down and I checked him for a bean and he had the largest bean I had ever seen in my life. About the size of a walnut and just as firm!

I couldn't get it out without hurting him (even though he was a patient soul) because the skin around the pouch was completely tight and there was no room to get it out. I told the friend (who had the horse since he was around 2 and he is 18 now and had never cleaned him) and naturally she wasn't concerned. Her reply was "he pees fine." :evil:

But eventually I guilted her into getting it taken care of when she had the vet out for something else. The vet had to completely knock the horse out flat and thought he would have to actually cut the bean out, but once the horse was out he was able to break in into pieces and get it out that way. One of the biggest beans he had ever seen (walnut sized).

So sorry I don't have a better suggestion, but sometimes if they are THAT big you really need a vet. On all my geldings I have been able to manipulate the bean out myself, but they were never larger than a thumbnail.

You might try something like mineral oil to soften the smegma up before you try to remove it. Sheath cleaner works great for general sheath cleaning, but I was thinking if you used something like mineral oil you could lube him the day before you plan to try the removal so it would have time to soften up a bit and you don't want to leave the sheath cleaner in there that long. 

I clean my gelding who creates a lot of smegma once every 2-3 months. That is mainly for smegma in the sheath. I usually check for a bean when I see him dropped (maybe once every month or two- he usually sucks it up when he sees me coming!) but the bean never has time to get big when you check for it fairly often. It is just soft smelly stuff at that stage! So once you get the bean out, you should have no trouble maintaining him. 

My gelding used to be horrible about sheath cleaning, but I had to do it because it affected his peeing (he would start and stop peeing frequently and not really drop down) so I basically pinned him to the tie rail a few times and forced myself on him. Ha ha! But now I think he knows it helps because he has gotten really good about it. Luckily he never kicked at ME when I cleaned him. He would kick up at his sheath/belly. But he doesn't do that anymore either.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Trailhorserider, 

Your reply is really encouraging; knowing someone's been in a similar situation and that there was hope makes me feel a lot better for my guy. Ben, the first couple times I attempted, would kick up and very sluggishly kick out. When it came to my friend and the BO, that an _entirely_ different story.  I'm hoping he at least behaves for the vet enough for her to work it out. 

I'll get my hands on some mineral oil for any of our other geldings, considering it's something my boss hasn't done since the business was in Missouri (about 3 years ago now!). Back then the volunteers would have a "biggest bean" contest. But then again, those volunteers were "horse people" and knew about those things. Here in Illinois we're "new souls" learning new things every day. 

I will definitely let everyone know how it goes, and take pictures of the bean removal/after it's been removed.


----------



## Onthespot (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh do not use furazone. Buy a proper sheath cleaner


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a side note, my vet said not to use a sheath cleaner that it actually makes it dirtier quicker... dunno. Figure it wouldn't hurt to ask your vet their opinion too. I was told this when I paid her to clean him. She did with warm water and lots of gauze rags.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

My vet recommends ivory dish soap and warm water in a squirt bottle. Mix it together, shake it up, and squirt it in there. I also use Vaseline. I put some in there and wait about 30 minutes for it to soften the smegma and then scoop it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

Use Excalibur only. Baby oil or vaseline will actually attract dirt and make the it worse. Some horses can have a reaction to the dish soap too. Doesn't sound like he's very resistant -- just do it -- quickly. Good luck.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

BoxT said:


> Use Excalibur only. Baby oil or vaseline will actually attract dirt and make the it worse. Some horses can have a reaction to the dish soap too. Doesn't sound like he's very resistant -- just do it -- quickly. Good luck.


I've heard of Excalibur before, but haven't heard of many people using it. Thanks for bringing it up and I'll be certain to give all of this a try!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't leave the baby oil or vaseline in long-term, just for a day or less to soften up the hard stuff and make it easier to remove and less painful on the horse.

I think the Excaliber works well except it has the consistency of soft jello and it is hard to get it where it needs to go. It always seems to want to roll right out of where I put it! Ezall makes a good sheath cleaner too that stays in a bit better as it is more the consistency of dish soap. But as far as working, the Excaliber works well too and I like the smell. I have tried both and I am not sure which I actually like better. Ezall is probably easier to use.

I see it as almost two different things- sheath cleaning and bean removal. I am not sure sheath cleaner will help you remove the bean.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

trailhorserider said:


> I think the Excaliber works well except it has the consistency of soft jello and it is hard to get it where it needs to go.


I smooth it on my hand as if it were lotion and then insert my hand into the sheath.

The bean will likely have to come out in pieces. THE SOONER THE BETTER.


----------

